# Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?



## fishingaxel (25. April 2005)

Moin Moin#h 

wollte mal so rum fragen was ihr für die gängigsten Hechtköder im Frühling haltet z.B. eure Lieblingsmodelle oder eure Fängigsten Methoden und wie ihr sie benutzt z.B. beim Bootsangeln oder lieber vom Ufer aus?

MfG
fishingaxel#6


----------



## basswalt (25. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

da gibt es wohl keine regel.. je nach gewässer,wetter und und. ob spinner blinker wobbler gummi oder köfi liegt in deiner hand. man sagt eher kleinere köder im frühjahr aber wie gesagt keine regel ohne ausnahme. wobbler sind meine persönlichen favoriten.
hecht und barschimitationen werwende ich am meisten...hier am südufer des neuenburgersees ist ein boot natürlich fast ein muss. bezw. eine wirklich grosse hilfe.


----------



## Adrian* (25. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

wobbler...


----------



## **bass** (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

kann ich so nicht sagen hängt vom gewässer ab aber egal welchen köder alles in eienr 10cm grösse und naturfarbe...


----------



## fishingaxel (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Mit wobblern hab ich noch nicht viel Erfahrung werd mir aber demnächst mal eine kleinere Auswahl für den Anfang zulegen was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen


----------



## Gast 1 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Relativ kleine KöFis,

maximal 13 cm, 40 cm unter der Oberfläche, unter überhängenden Sträuchern / Bäumen.

Waren fängig.#h#h#h


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Den Ufer- und Flachwasserbereich beharke ich am liebsten mit geschleppten, flachlaufenden  Wobblern in Hecht- Barsch oder Weisfischdesign. Größe um die 10cm. Das Schleppen finde ich am effektivsten, da ich eine große Strecke absuchen kann. Es setzt natürlich ein Boot voraus.

Besteht die Möglichkeit nicht, ein Boot zu benutzen, gehe ich am Ufer entlang und werfe möglichst parallel zum Ufer. Auch hier verwende ich weitestgehend o.g. Wobbler oder Spinner.


----------



## vertikal (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hallo Wedaufischer,

bis vor kurzem sah ich die Sache noch ähnlich wie du.

Mit zwei Ruten gemütlich schleppen, ab und zu mal den Wobbler wechseln, flach laufende Modelle, Modelle für's Mittelwasser, tief laufende benutzen bzw. mit Vorschaltbleien oder Tauchhilfen auch mal 20 m tief schleppen war für mich lange das Größte. Auch das Schleppen mit Gummifischen und völlig unterschiedlichen Jigköpfen macht einfach Spaß und man lernt auf diese Weise die Tiefenstruktur eines Gewässers mit Hilfe des Echolotes recht gut kennen. 
Die Erfolge ließen nicht auf sich warten und ich konnte in den letzten Jahren einige schöne Hechte und Zander "abschleppen". 

Mittlerweile sehe ich die Sache etwas differenzierter. Das Problem beim Raubfischangeln besteht doch u. a. darin, die bevorzugten Standplätze in Abhängigkeit von Jahreszeit, Wasserstand, Wetter, Tageszeit und was sonst noch eine Rolle spielen kann, zu finden. Hier kann man sicherlich auf sein Glück vertrauen und nach dem Motto, wer lange schleppt kommt irgendwann am Fisch vorbei, vorgehen. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, daß sich 80% der Fische in 10% des Wassers aufhalten, was ich angesichts der großen Wassermenge in der Möhnetalsperre ein wenig frustrierend fand. Mittlerweile habe ich jedoch beim Schleppen festgestellt, daß es bessere und schlechtere Gewässerbereich gibt, was ja noch niemanden überrascht.

Damit ergibt sich aber folgendes kleines Problem: Du kommst beim Schleppen an einer Stelle vorbei, an der viele Hechte stehen und wenn ich viele sage, kann ich mir Zahlen von fünf Hechten bis zu mehreren Dutzend mittlerweile sehr gut vorstellen! Vieleicht hast du jetzt Glück und beim Schleppen schnappt einer deinen Wobbler! Genausogut kannst du aber in kürzester Zeit an dem Hotspot vorbei gerudert sein und die nächsten Stunden ziehst du deine Wobbler wieder durch fischfreies Wasser. 

Aus diesem Grund versuche ich mittlerweile, intensiver an Stellen zu fischen, an denen ich Raubfische vermute. "Klug*******r", denktst du jetzt vielleicht "Woher weiß ich denn, wo die Hechte stehen?" Jetzt kommen wir auf den Punkt. Meine "Raubfischkarriere" startete ich mit dem Verschlingen von Literatur zum Thema. Und immer wieder las ich: Erst feststellen, wo die Hechte oder Zander stehen und dann an den "richtigen Stellen" fischen. "Klug*******r" habe ich dann gedacht und "Wär ja nett, wenn die Jungs mal ab und zu ein Schild hochhielten nach dem Motto"Hier sind wir". 
Aber jetzt kommt wieder das schöne Schleppfischen ins Spiel. Da, wo ich Fische fing, habe ich nach und nach intensiver, z.B. mit Gummifischen vom langsam treibenden (Driftsack heißt das Stichwort) oder sogar vom ankernden Boot mit verschiedenen Kunstködern gefischt. Und ich glaube mittlerweile, daß das intensive Befischen einiger Hotspots wesentlich fängiger ist, als das reine Schleppfischen kreuz und quer über das ganze Gewässer. Natürlich nutze ich den Stellungswechsel zwischen zwei Hotspots gerne wieder zum Schleppen und Kennenlernen der Gewässerstruktur. Nach und nach verdichten sich die vielen Infos zu einem recht guten Bild. 

Wenn man anfangs fast vor der großen Wasserfläche z.B. einer Talsperre kapituliert, gibt das Gewässer durch regelmäßiges Befischen nach und nach seine Geheimnisse preis. Der Austausch mit anderen Anglern macht einen auch nicht dümmer, wenngleich viel Unsinn (nicht nur unter Anglern) verbreitet und viele "Geheimnisse" gut behütet bleiben. Es gibt mit Sicherheit viele gute Gewässer, aber man muß bereit sein, Zeit und Geduld zu investieren und sich ein Gewässer zu erarbeiten. 

Wer glaubt, mal kurz an eine Talsperre zu fahren und schnell den Fisch des Lebens zu fangen, wird meistens enttäuscht sein. Wer jedoch bereit ist, sich ein Gewässer in vielen kleinen Schritten zu erschließen, wird langfristig zum Erfolg kommen. Daher mein Tip: Schleppen ist ideal, um die Gewässerstruktur kennenzulernen. Aber irgendwann sollte die angeeignete Erfahrung genutzt werden, um konzentriert erfolgversprechende Stellen zu befischen. Wichtig ist, dass man bereit ist, sich in einem, zwei oder drei Gewässern durchzubeissen. Angelversuche in ständig wechselnden Gewässern werden in der Regel nur Glückstreffer bringen.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## the doctor (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wedaufischer,
> 
> bis vor kurzem sah ich die Sache noch ähnlich wie du.
> 
> ...


 
super Beitrag#6 
will auch meine Talsperre lesen können...Rurtalsperre!
Kenne viele Hotspots, aber wie du schon sagst, das Wasser ist so gross und der Fisch kann mal da und da stehen.
Ich bin oft mit der Spinnrute da, aber auch zum Ansitz .
Seit 12 Jahren befische ich das Gewässer.
Aber wie lerne ich das Gewässer denn richtig kennen?


----------



## vertikal (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hi doc,

wo fängt man denn so kleine Zander??

War nur'n Scherz. Fischt du vom Boot oder eher vom Ufer aus?

vertikal


----------



## the doctor (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

in Holland vom Boot ....War mein erster Vertikal Zander...darauf folgte aber ein 65er 

hmmm....
Ich habe ein Boot zur verfügung, aber nur für den Hauptsee(fischreicher, aber grösser)
Auf dem Obersee sind keine Boote zugelassen.
Gewässerkarten habe ich, aber das finden der Fische ist natürlich so ne Sache...
Mit dem Boot habe ich bisher noch nicht so oft auf dem See gerudert, da ich lieber an den schöneren Obersee gehe.
Ich wechsle auch gerne die Stellen, mal ein Ansitz da und mal einen da


----------



## the doctor (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

was habt ihr denn für gute Wobbler auf lager?....
Ich wollte am 1. Mai zu ner Talsperre zum Spinnfischen vom Ufer..
Hatte so an einen Wobbler bis 3 oder 4m tiefe gadacht, da sonst Hängergefahr


----------



## vertikal (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hi doc,

zum Glück gibt's kein Patentrezept, die Hotspots zu finden - wär ja nach kurzer Zeit auch langweilig, wenn es zu einfach wäre. Das Fischen vom Boot aus, immer ein Auge auf's Echolot, eins auf die Ruten und das dritte auf die schöne Landschaft gerichtet ist doch schon ein guter Weg zum Fisch. Gewässerkanten mit Tiefenversprüngen, Unterwasserpflanzen und andere Auffälligkeiten bieten schon einen ganz guten Hinweis auf die besseren Stellen. 
Hechtsicheln sind in der Regel ganz gut auf dem Echolot zu erkennen und bieten somit ebenfalls deutliche Hinweise, wobei das Fehlen von Hechtsicheln keinesfalls grundsätzlich bedeutet, dass der Bereich nichts taugt. Im Sommer steht der raubende Hecht/Zander oft im Freiwasser knapp unter der Oberfläche. Kommst du angerudert macht er einen kleinen Schwenker und entgeht damit der Abbildung auf deinem Echilot. Wenn du jetzt glaubst, weit und breit wäre kein Raubfisch könnte das eine fatale Fehleinschätzung sein.
Abends gibt es oft eine kurze Phase - meist eine halbe bis zu einer Stunde lang - in der in den von mir befischten Gewässern die Hechte hoch stehende Renken aufmischen und das auch mit lautem Platschen bekunden - und somit ihren Standort kundtun.
Wie oben geschrieben, geben Erfolge beim Schleppen auch Hinweise auf die besseren Ecken. 

Ein wichtiger Punkt macht die Sache allerdings auch nicht gerade leichter: Oft kannst du stundenlang erfolgversprechende Hotspots mit allen erdenklichen Kunstködern beharken, ohne den kleinsten Ruck in der (hoffentlich) knallharten Rute zu spüren. Du spürst fast körperlich die Anwesenheit der Räuber, aber nichts passiert. Und dann, als wenn jemand den Befehl gegeben hätte: "Jetzt wird gefressen!!!" hast du an der gleichen Stelle innerhalb von wenigen Minuten mehrere gute Bisse und fängst mehrere Hechte oder Zander. Klar, kann sein, dass sie vorher nicht da waren. Glaube ich aber nicht. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es bestimmte Phasen (kann leider früh morgens, spät abends oder selbst im Hochsommer auch schon mal in der Mittagshitze sein) in denen die Räuber kollektiven Hunger verspüren. Hier hilft nur eins: Ausdauer, Ausdauer, Ausdauer. 

Hier gilt der alte Spruch: Der Weg ist das Ziel.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## vertikal (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hi doc,

zum Saisonstart sind in den von mir befischten Talsperren rot-silberne bzw. kupfer-schwarze Veltic-Spinner Gr. 3 bis 4 der Hit im 1 bis 7 m tiefen Bereich.

Gruß, Vertikal


----------



## the doctor (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Danke!!!!!

Ich werde versuchen mein bestes zu geben#6 
Leider habe ich kein Echolot. Aber das kommt später noch alles 
Ich ziehe am Sonntag erst einmal am Ufer los...und fische die von mir erkannten Hotspots mal ab.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Ich werde am sonntag mit gummi und wobblern losziehn, werde alle möglichen farben ausprobieren und davon ausgehen das der Hecht vor dem flachen steht wo der weißfisch laicht. es müste dann am Tagesende festehen können welche farbe gut ist!!!! Anders kann man es nicht angehen denke ich, denn viele gewässer sind sehr unterschiedlich und somit fangen auch die farben an diese unterschiedlich....meine meinung zumindest



Ps: für mich ist es auch der erste hechtfrühling|rolleyes


----------



## Regentaucher (26. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> . Im Sommer steht der raubende Hecht/Zander oft im Freiwasser knapp unter der Oberfläche.
> Meint VERTIKAL



Vertikal: also das musst du mir mal genauer erklären. Ist es bei euch in der Sorpe etwa an der Oberfläche im Sommer so Sauerstoffreich,  das die Fische speziell die Hecht wie du ja erklärst - im Freiwasser oben stehn müssen um weiter unten keinen Sauerstoffschock zu kriegen |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## vertikal (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hallo Regentaucher,

das war jetzt eine klassische Fehlinterpretation, wahrscheinlich habe ich mich zu dösig ausgedrückt. 
Was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, war folgendes: Bei meinen häufigen Angeltouren mit dem Boot auf Möhne- und Sorpetalsperre habe ich es gerade im Sommer immer wieder erlebt, das das Wasser abends meist bei Sonnenuntergang für etwa eine halbe Stunde "lebt". Überall springen kleine Renken, die jetzt in großen Schwärmen knapp unter der Oberfläche ziehen, teilweise in großen Zahlen, aus dem Wasser. In diese hoch stehende Schwärme stossen dann oft die Freiwasserhechte, die damit dem aufmerksamen Beobachter ihren Standplatz verraten. In dieser Phase ist ein ganz flach und weit hinter dem Boot laufender Wobbler erste Wahl.
Berichte von Kollegen, die den Biggesee befischen und ähnliches erlebten, bestätigen hier meine Beobachtung. 

Hat also nichts mit "Sauerstoffschock zu tun, kannst du ganz beruhigt bleiben.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Regentaucher (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

hmmm... diese "Renken-Hechte" wie man sie ja auch nennt, stehen dieses Jahr auf meiner Agenda ganz oben. Allerdings erst im Sommer, wo die Knaben sich in einer Tiefe von 30 - 40 mtr rumdrücken, um den Renkenschwärmen nachzustellen. Die richtig kapitalen ab 1,0mtr aufwärts jucken mich, wird aber sehr schwierig werden und sehr Zeitaufwendig

Es hätte ja sein können, das in der Sorpe im Sommer die Freiwasser Hechte auch Tagsüber "oben stehen" da aufgrund von Fäulniss der abgestorbenen Planzen in größeren Tiefen keine Chance mehr ist um über min. 5mg O²/m³ zu kommen?


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

@VERTIKAL
Einige sehr gute Informationen hast du da rübergebracht. Meinen Respekt. 

Ich habe keinerlei Talsperrenehrfahrung, so dass ich deine Erfahrung nicht ganz zu teilen vermag, obgleich ich sie sicherlich als richtig erachte.
Mein Hechtgewässer, wenn ich es mal so salopp ausdrücke, ist ein schnurgerades Gewässer von 2,5 km Länge und knapp 100m Breite. Eine Regattabahn, die in ihrer Struktur ein wenig eintönig ist.
Die sogenannten Hotspots die man sich im Laufe der Jahre erarbeitet, sind keine wirklichen Hostspots, da die Räuber von Jahr zu Jahr wandern. Will heißen wo sich letztjährig eine größere Anzahl Hechte aufhielt, kann in diesem Jahr nicht ein einziger Hecht sein. Das gilt für den Saisonbeginn gleichwohl für den weiterne Lauf des Jahres. Deshalb ist es für mich eine Notwendigkeit „gemütlich“, wie du schreibst Strecke zu machen. Hierbei stelle ich dann zumindest das Vorhandensein einiger Räuber und die Stellen fest. Im weiteren Jahresablauf wandern diese Stellen und erst gegen Ende des Jahres sind sie relativ fix, dass man von Hotspots reden kann.

Dieses Wandern lässt sich vielleicht mit den Veranstaltungen erklären die auf diesem Gewässer stattfinden und die zum Jahresende eben nicht mehr stattfinden. Zumindest ist es für mich eine logische Erklärung. Die einzigen Räuber die sich hier wesentlich als standorttreu feststellen ließen, sind Barsche. Allerdings nur von kleiner und mittlerer Größe (bis ~30cm).





> Daher mein Tip: Schleppen ist ideal, um die Gewässerstruktur kennenzulernen. Aber irgendwann sollte die angeeignete Erfahrung genutzt werden, um konzentriert erfolgversprechende Stellen zu befischen.


Danke für deinen Tipp, nur leider ist er auf meinem Gewässer nicht so ganz einfach umzusetzen. Die Gewässerstruktur kenne ich mittlerweile ziemlich gut, nur muß ich die Fische trotzdem erst einmal suchen, da sie im Spätherbst/Winter üblicherweise den Weisfischen folgen und nicht mehr an ihren kurzzeitig angestammten Plätzen des Vorjahres sind. 

Verschiedene Gewässer lassen sich nicht immer einfach vergleichen. Es kommt doch ziemlich häufig auf unterschiedliche Einflüsse/Gegebenheiten an. Die Gründe habe ich versucht rüberzubringen. Es macht aber unheimlich Spaß, die neuen Verstecke wieder ausfindig zu machen und dafür muss man eben "Strecke" machen.


----------



## vertikal (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hallo Wedaufischer,

was du schreibst kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Jedes Gewässer ist (zum Glück) anders, wär ja sonst auch langweilig. 

Ich kann dir trotzdem nur raten, an Stellen, an denen du beim Schleppen einen Fischkontakt hattest, länger zu verweilen und diese Ecken dann intensiv, z. B. mit Gummifischen abzuharken. Der Satz mit den "80 % Fisch in 10 % des Gewässers" hat mir schwer zu denken gegeben und ich versuche halt, danach zu handeln. In großen Gewässern kann es sonst passieren, daß du an einem absoluten Hotspot einen Fisch hakst und danach stundenlang in fast fischfreiem Wasser schleppst. Ich spreche hier natürlich eher von großen Talsperren, Boddengewässern und anderen zunächst eher unübersichtlichen Gewässern. In kleineren Flüssen, holländischen Poldergewässern etc. steht eher alle paar Meter ein Raubfisch und wartet auf deinen Kunstköder. Der Einsteiger steht aber gerade an großen Talsperren immer wieder vor der Frage: Wo soll ich jetzt angeln? 
Wollte hier nur mal meine Sicht der Dinge darstellen und Einsteigern einen Weg aufzeigen, sich ein Gewässer zu erarbeiten. Die Experten wissen eh, wo die Fische stehen und baruchen meinen Rat sicher nicht!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## dorschhai (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Ich fische im Frühjahr meistens nur Wobbler bis 50 gr und 18cm. Allerdings relativ flach laufend.


----------



## Case (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Super Statements @ Vertikal.

Ich befische zwar nur einen kleineren See ( 2x1km ) aber mit niedrigen Raubfischbestand.  Die Hechte ziehen den Kleinfischschwärmen hinterher, und man muß eigentlich nur auf dem Echolot schauen wo solche Schwärme sind. Diese Stellen dann gut abblinkern bringt manchmal den Zufallshecht. Klar gibt es auch Hotspots. Das sind stellen wo immer Kleinfisch ist oder im Herbst/ Frühjahr die bevorzugten Laichplätze. Schleppen tu' ich auch nur noch von Spot zu Spot. Wenn ich dabei 'nen Fischschwarm entdecke mach ich einen Stopp und blinker die Stelle gut ab. 
Als Hechtköder im Frühling sind meine Favoriten eher kleine Kunstköder. Effzett 6cm, Gummifische bis 10 cm, Wobbler bis 10cm .

Case


----------



## bienne0 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*



			
				basswalt schrieb:
			
		

> da gibt es wohl keine regel.. je nach gewässer,wetter und und. ob spinner blinker wobbler gummi oder köfi liegt in deiner hand. man sagt eher kleinere köder im frühjahr aber wie gesagt keine regel ohne ausnahme. wobbler sind meine persönlichen favoriten.
> hecht und barschimitationen werwende ich am meisten...hier am südufer des neuenburgersees ist ein boot natürlich fast ein muss. bezw. eine wirklich grosse hilfe.


Hey Basswalt.Muss ich dir voll und ganz Recht geben.Bieler- und Neuenburgersee sind da wohl nicht so unterschiedlich,oder?
Gruss aus Biel ( wenn die Hechtsaison anfängt melde ich mich mal bei Dir)#h


----------



## sebastian (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hechte kann man mit Mais anlocken und Zander auch, oder halt mit den Köfis die dann alle dort sind.
Ich fang die meisten Hechte vorm Steg wo ich auf Köderfisch geh und jedesmal eine Dose Mais reinwerf, die größten Hechte ham vorm Steg gebissen. Das is vielleicht so ein special Trick


----------



## the doctor (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hab mir eben mal ein paar Köder für den 1. Mai zugelegt: Illex Arnaud, salmo Wobbler, 2 Effzett Blinker.....tja und dann habe ich noch ne ganze 5 Boxen- Tasche voll....da werde ich bestimmt das richtige finden:q


----------



## vertikal (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hallo Case,

danke für die Blumen!

Deine Meinung zur Ködergröße teile ich absolut. Nach der Schonzeit wird mit eher kleineren Ködern angefangen (5-8 cm), zum Sommer hin dürfen die Gufis und Wobbler schon auf 15 cm abwachsen und im Herbst habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme, meine größten Kunstköder auf die Reise zu schicken; die schrägen Blicke mancher Anglerkollegen stören mich da überhaupt nicht!

Im Winter geht's dann in holländischen Seen eher vertikal mit entsprechenden Gummifischen der 10 cm-Klasse auf Zander. 

Aber wie steht ihr zur Farbe der Kunstköder?
Lieber klassisch natürlich oder progressiv bunt???

Ich glaube, hier ein "richtig" oder "falsch" als Bewertung abzugeben, wäre am Thema vorbei diskutiert. Einige Beispiele: Im Sommer 2003 gab es in der Möhne eine Phase, in der die Hechte meine Schleppköder nicht mehr wollten. Natürlich hatten sie sich dafür ausgerechnet meinen Urlaub ausgesucht, was meinen Ehrgeiz echt anstachelte. Drei Tage am Stück ohne Fischkontakt, und meine Meinung über meine Fangkünste ging  langsam den Bach (bzw. in diesem Fall eher die Möhnetalsperre ) runter. Am vierten Tag suchte ich in meinen (zur Freude des Angelgerätehändlers meines Vertrauens) zahlreichen Kunstköderboxen den bescheuertesten Wobbler, den ich finden konnte und tatsächlich: da war er (rot-gelber Fingerling). Ich bin mir sicher, dass kein Fisch in der ganzen Möhne auch nur andeutungsweise eine Ähnlichkeit mit diesem Wobbler aufzuweisen hat. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich drei Hechte erschleppt und in meinem restlichen Urlaub blieb ich keinen Tag mehr Schneider. Seitdem sind der Fingerling und ich echte Freunde geworden und auch in Holland fand ein 10pfündiger Zander den rot-gelben Fingerling "echt lecker". In der Edertalsperre fing ich im letzten Jahr in einer insgesamt fangtechnisch enttäuschenden Woche schließlich einen 8pfündigen Zander hinter einem 80g-Vorschaltblei in 18 m Tiefe auf einen rot-gelben Manns 1-.

Also: Auffällige Wobbler fangen (auch). Egal, ob Hecht und Co. der Meinung sind, die komischen Burschen gehören hier nicht hin und müssen weg, oder woran es immer liegen mag, auffällige Farben bringen Raubfisch. Den oben links abgebildeten Meterhecht fing ich in Holland auf einen geschleppten (!) poppig bunten Salmo-Vertikalköder (Chubbi). Die Frage bleibt natürlich: Beißen Raubfische wegen der Knallfarben auf den Kunstköder - oder trotzdem???

Manchen guten Hecht habe ich auf Wobbler im Barschdesign, also sehr natürlichen Farben, gefangen. 2003 konnte ich in einem niederländischen Gewässer einen Hecht von 18 Pfd. auf einen kleinen Brassenwobbler fangen - inmitten der größten Ansammlung von Brassen, die ich jemals an der Oberfläche genüsslich Mücken aufschlürfend gesehen habe; das Geräusch von tausenden schmatzenden Brassen, alle die Mäuler in Windrichtung zu den herantreibenden Mücken ausgerichtet, hatte ich bis dahin noch nie erlebt!!!

Also: Wobbler in natürlichen Farben fangen (auch)!

Manche Kollegen vertreten die Meinung, die Kunstköderfarbe macht 10% aus , die Führung aber 90%. Auch das ist nachvollziehbar. Eine abwechslungsreiche Köderführung reizt den Raubisch in manchen Fällen sicherlich mehr, als die Frage, ob der Wobbler blau, grün oder rot ist. 
Andererseits - beim Vertikalfischen im Winter auf Zander, der Kunstköder wird jetzt gaaaaaanz ruhig geführt, ist die Farbe meiner Meinung nach (immer vorausgesetzt, Stelle, Wassertiefe, Driftgeschwindigkeit, Köderform usw. sind richtig gewählt) der entscheidende Faktor. Wir fischen dann oft zu dritt vom Boot und fangen bewußt mit unterschiedlichen Farben an. Schnell stellt sich heraus, welche Farbe geht und die fischen wir dann alle!

Also, eins ist klar: Es gibt keine Regeln, oder anders ausgedrückt: Jede Regel ist irgendwann richtig. 

Wenn sich herausstellen würde, dass 35-pfündige Hechte ganzjährig in der Möhne an der Stelle xy auf den Wobbler ab in der Tiefe cd beissen würden, wäre die ganze Angelei irgendwann langweilig (könnte ich aber schon eine ganze Weile "aushalten", wenn ich ehrlich bin). Das schöne ist doch, dass wir morgens noch nicht wissen, ob es ein guter oder schlechter Beißtag wird, ob wir gute Fische zu sehen und noch besser, an den Haken bekommen, ob man selbst oder der gute Freund der "Glückliche sein wird, welcher..... usw. usw. usw.

Angeln ist nicht berechenbar (und das sagt ein Kalkulator) und hält bei aller Routine, Erfahrung und anwachsendem Fachwissen immer wieder neue Überraschungen bereit.
Gut, dass es so ist,

meint VERTIKAL


----------



## vertikal (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hallo Boardies,

...hier noch ein Tip an die Kunstködergemeinde: Zwei meiner Meinung nach sehr informative, wenn auch nicht immer wahnsinnig unterhaltend geschriebene Bücher zum Raubfischangeln hat der niederländische Raubfischspezialist Rozemeijer geschrieben ("Raubfischangeln" und das neuere "Auf Hecht"). Die Statements widersprechen sich teilweise in Details und über vieles liesse sich bestimmt trefflich diskutieren. Trotzdem: Eine umfassendere und insgesamt bessere Darstellung zum Thema Raubfischangeln habe ich bislang nicht gefunden, und auch wenn man teilweise andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat, regt vieles zum Ausprobieren an; kann ich jedem Einsteiger und auch manchem Fortgeschrittenem nur empfehlen (nein, ich bekomme keine Tantiemen). 

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Gast 1 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Die Gewässer, die ich beangel, darf ich nicht mit Boot befahren.

Trotzdem habe ich mir die Tips gemerkt, für das Bootsangeln. Danke.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Wedaufischer (28. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

@VERTIKAL,
nun ich hatte gedacht, das es selbstverständlich sei, Stellen mit Fischkontakt nicht zu überschleppen/übergehen und ausgiebig zu beharken. Deshalb bin ich darauf nicht näher eingegangen. Falls es nicht der Fall war, möge man es mir nachsehen. Es ist natürlich so, wie du es mit dem Verhältnis 80/10 beschrieben hast und es ist dumm ohne der Sicherheit/Gewissheit keinen Räuber mehr vorzufinden, einfach weiter zu schleppen/gehen. Ich hoffe es ist nun etwas klarer rübergekommen.

„Raubfischangeln“ von Rozemeijer kann man sicherlich ohne Übertreibung als die „Bibel“ der Raubfischangler bezeichnen. Die Vielfalt der dargestellten Vorgehensweisen sind gerade auch für die  „Holländer“ unter uns wirklich bemerkens- und nachahmenswert. Sein neues Buch kenne ich noch nicht, werde es allerdings schnellstens nachholen. Super Tipp und super Schreibe. #6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Am meisten frage ich mich jetzt WO SIE DENN STEHEN??? Es nützt der beste Köder nichts wenn man am Fisch vorbeiangelt!!!!!!


----------



## Martin001 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hallo,werde zum Anfang mir einen 14er Zalt beginnen und dazu noch verschiedene Jerkbaits. Sowie nicht zu vergessen eine Löffel von Profi Blinker.


Gruß Martin


----------



## fishingaxel (28. April 2005)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Hallo 
also zu aller erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Tips ich werde versuchen sie am Pfingstwochenende am Edersee mal in die Tat umzusetzen.
Aber vorher werd ich mich wohl nochmal los machen und mir eine kleine Auswahl an Wobblern besorgen hoffe das ich ein paar gute finde, werde mich da wohl mal beraten lassen. Ist mal weider Zeit einige Euros auszugeben denn wie wir ja alle wissen ein guter Konsum ist der Aufwind jeder Gesellschaft

Also schreibt noch mehr Tips das ich ordentlich Einkafen gehen kann #4 

MfG#6


----------



## Pike-Nik (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

ich steh total auf blinker wenn die schonzeit vorbei ist... und die hechte meistens auch. habe auf nen iron claw 45gr in gold und halt standart effzett am besten gefangen. die farbe ist wahrscheinlich ziemlich egal. nen kumpel hat auf nen rosa löffelblinker nen 80er hecht gefang also oft sind die dinger so abgehungert nach dem laichen dass sie auf alles gehn. das krasseste was ich erlebt habe, war ne attacke auf ne rote pose während des einkurbelns als ich nen köfi angeln wollte. warum ich das erzähle? weil ich denke dass du im april und mai noch gut mit billigen ködern fängst und nicht 15 € und mehr für markenwobbler ausgeben musst. meiner erfahrung nach werden die hechte erst ab dem herbst wählerisch...


----------



## Schniedel (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Wenn die Hechte im Frühjahr flach stehen benutze ich meist
Wobbler zwischen13-15 cm oder kleinere Jerkbaits in ähnlichen Längen. Nicht ganz günstig aber genial sind OSP Rudra, Imakatsu Rip Rizer 130 und Deps Balisong 130.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

der is zwar 5 jahre alt aber egal


----------



## Anglerjugend (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*



fabi123 schrieb:


> der is zwar 5 jahre alt aber egal


 
Aber die Zeit kommt ja bald wieder von daher sehr nützlich :m.


----------



## Dan Dreßen (27. März 2010)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

Wobbler selber machen ist immer noch am besten|supergri|supergri


----------



## carphunter1678 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

probiers mal mit einem kleinem köderfisch auf der dropshot montage


----------



## Kark (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gute Hechtköder für den Frühling?*

|kopfkrat dann aber wohl erst im nächsten Frühling.....


----------

